# Redrock Micro To Introduce Auto Focus Tracking System?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 27, 2015)

```
<p>A new video leaked today showing prototype technology that looks to potentially solve focusing for video. A Commercial and bts from Dustin Poteet – MoVI operator – demonstrates technology from Redrock Micro on a Canon 5D MKII that continuously tracks focus on any subject and between subjects. The prototype seems to use Redrock’s existing microRemote wireless remote focus and microTape sonar rangefinder hooked together. This is billed as a “proof of concept” that is better than Canon’s own dual pixel because it works on any camera and lens, focuses on any type of subject (not just faces), works under any lighting conditions, and has a “very fluid and organic feel to it.”</p>
<p>There were no specifications about the technology in the video, but I suspect we’ll be hearing more about it next month at NAB.</p>
<p>BEHIND THE SCENES VIDEO</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/gMv_JnVrutw" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>THE COMMERCIAL</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/zOw7StsPMJ8" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><a href="http://store.redrockmicro.com/" target="_blank">Visit Redrock Micro</a></p>
```


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 27, 2015)

WOW! I wonder how they got the beam narrow enough to lock to a specific target in the frame. If this is as good as it looks on the video, it will be a huge success. Anybody remember the Polaroid ultra-sonic focus system?


----------



## lourenco (Mar 27, 2015)

I was thinking something like would come available after I saw the range finder come out. I am not looking forward to seeing the price tag on this given it cost $795.00 for the range finder http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microTape-Sonar-Rangefinder/microTape.html and $1,440.00 for the micro remote. http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microRemote-Bundles/microRemote-ENG-bundle.html . That would be $2,235.00 already! Add whatever it cost for the custom hardware. I would say easy $3k. 

Most of us cannot justify spending that kind of money on this. I rather wait for canon to release a full frame camera with dual pixel technology. I am hoping the 5D4 has dual pixel technology. It might not be as good, but for what I do I just cannot justify $3k to add auto focus on my 5D3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2015)

lourenco said:


> I was thinking something like would come available after I saw the range finder come out. I am not looking forward to seeing the price tag on this given it cost $795.00 for the range finder http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microTape-Sonar-Rangefinder/microTape.html and $1,440.00 for the micro remote. http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microRemote-Bundles/microRemote-ENG-bundle.html . That would be $2,235.00 already! Add whatever it cost for the custom hardware. I would say easy $3k.
> 
> Most of us cannot justify spending that kind of money on this. I rather wait for canon to release a full frame camera with dual pixel technology. I am hoping the 5D4 has dual pixel technology. It might not be as good, but for what I do I just cannot justify $3k to add auto focus on my 5D3.



I have to agree, but for lenses like manual focus Zeiss and Samyang lenses, it might be useful for video makers and it would pay for itself in a week, if a dedicated focus puller was not needed.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 27, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> lourenco said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking something like would come available after I saw the range finder come out. I am not looking forward to seeing the price tag on this given it cost $795.00 for the range finder http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microTape-Sonar-Rangefinder/microTape.html and $1,440.00 for the micro remote. http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microRemote-Bundles/microRemote-ENG-bundle.html . That would be $2,235.00 already! Add whatever it cost for the custom hardware. I would say easy $3k.
> ...



I would LOVE to have a system like this..but oh..that is an pretty high estimated price you came up with.

Whew...

But, I'm guessing once it comes out, there will likely be copycats from China that will make a less $$$ version.

Hey who knows...maybe these guys will combine the technologies for a bit less money and hope for volume sales?

But this sure looks *SWEET*...

cayenne


----------



## Besisika (Mar 27, 2015)

Let's wait and see.
I am interested.
My guess is that price will drop very fast given the amount of interested.


----------



## youngjediboy (Mar 28, 2015)

This looks amazing. It would be HUGE especially for event and wedding shooters!

Hopefully this will come out soon because I would definitely get it!


----------



## Lenry (Mar 29, 2015)

"focuses on any type of subject (not just faces), works under any lighting conditions" So who says the Canon EOS 70D and similar sensors just focus on faces?

Have you actually tried any of the dual pixel cameras? Not very accurate reporting.


----------



## bgoyette (Mar 29, 2015)

it seems to be all right here in this microremote to microtape cable

http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microTape-Sonar-Rangefinder/micro-remote-accessory-cable.html

"This connection provides power from the basestation to the microTape (through the basestation accessory port) and also provides upwards compatibility for future capabilities."

As for cost, RRM makes one of the least expensive quality remote lens drive systems on the market. The Sonar unit seems very reasonably priced as well. But, I think that in the gimbal market, something like Dual Pixel AF with an STM lens on a C100 makes way more sense than something like this that is really designed for cinema lenses. I can barely carry my ronin/c300)17-55 2.8 for more than a minute or two. I can't imagine adding a cinema lens, and a RFF and a sonar unit plus power to that package, just to get something that canon can do with a pancake lens (and have face recognition to boot).


----------



## Diko (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks nice.

Let us hope they will improve that concept. At the moment too bulky. For example not suited for Drones. Which is one huge market at the moment.

I wish them the very best in this endeavour.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2015)

bgoyette said:


> it seems to be all right here in this microremote to microtape cable
> 
> http://store.redrockmicro.com/Catalog/microTape-Sonar-Rangefinder/micro-remote-accessory-cable.html
> 
> ...


I'd just be wanting to use this on my 5D3 with my normal EF "L" lenses......


----------

